# How do you keep your nailpolish from chipping?



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 4, 2010)

I can never wear nailpolish for more than two days. It just chips away on me. 

What am I doing wrong? I remove the old polish with nailpolish remover, use one coat of Nail Tek Foundation II, two or three coats of nailpolish, with good time to dry and then one coat of seche vite on top. 

How can I make my polish last longer?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe try a nail shiner at first! This helps me to last it longer.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2010)

YouTube - Make Your Manicure Last Longer Trick


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2010)

it's important to use a corresponding base and top coat to your colour. say for instance you are using an opi polish, it's best to use an opi base and top coat. different brands use different formulas to create their nail polishes, and their base/top coats are usually formulated to make their coloured polishes last longer.

it's also important to start off with healthy, well groomed nails to achieve the optimal result. i suggest using a manicure scrub (bath and body works has a great one called "just a minute" by true blue spa) and then buffing/polishing your nails before applying anything to the actual nail.

those two things have always worked well for me, my nail polish will last in excess of seven days chip-free when i use the corresponding base/top coat and have my nails in tip top shape before even putting anything on them.

i have recently read in women's health magazine (i believe) that you should reapply your top coat daily. while i haven't ever indulged in this practice because i feel that my nail polish will get too thick, you may want to try that if you can't get anything else to work.


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

This may sound tedious, but in reality it takes me about 3 minutes:

To make my manicure last longer, I simply put one thin coat of top coat on each nail, concentrating on the tips before my shower daily (since after the shower & dishwashing is normally when I notice the most chipping.)

That's it! Good to go!


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 5, 2010)

1. Try wrapping the top coat around your nail tips, but use the side of the brush to pull it from one side of the edge to the other - don't just pull your brush across your nail bed and off the tip edge in sections.

2. If you are using Vite, make sure you are using the proper application method. Vite is meant to be applied somewhat quickly after the final coat of color, while the polish isn't quite dry, and should spread over the nail and sort of meld with the color laquer to make it stronger. If you are letting it all dry and then applying the Vite, it won't work as well, if at all, and I think most Vite users actually don't know this (shame on Seche for not making it more clear!).


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 7, 2010)

So I have buffed my nails now and applied nailpolish. Can't wait to see if it helps.

And I applied Seche Vite wet. Thank you so much for telling me that, I had no idea! Why aren't they more clear about that?

Do I am really excited now to see how long my polish will last.


----------



## everglot (Apr 7, 2010)

lately i've been using the illamasqua base and top coats with my nail polishes and i've found that they last much much longer than if i don't use anything else at all.  i go to school, have a dog, etc so my nails get some wear and i can go maybe a week and half or so with minimal chipping.  i've used them with china glaze, illamasqua, cheapy nail polishes from urban outfitters and chanel polishes and they've all worked great.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

Buff your nails,apply a base coat,2-3 coats of polish, and then apply a good top coat. I love OPI, China Glaze, and Beauty Secrets Hardening Top Coat. I also apply my top coat lightly daily to my nails(concetrating at the tip and over the edge like someone else said). It dries super fast and I think it helps my nails stay chip free longer.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, when I'm going for gold I go through all of these tips above. I've done it for a trip to Vegas and my nails lasted the whole 5 day stay. When doing housekeeping work or especially the dishes I use gloves. That's the only other thing I do that the other ladies haven't mentioned. I'm also really careful when applying stuff on my hair to not get it around my nails. I'm a big fan of adding a top coat every other day, it takes less than 2 minutes usually and I can do it while I watch tv.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your good advice. I buffed my nails and applyed Seche Vite wet, and it lasted for three days, which must be a new record. BUT I was on holiday and not doing any housework, so the real challenge comes the next couple of days, when I try again at home.

But three days is awesome


----------



## perfecttenn (Apr 25, 2010)

While Seche Vite is a wonderful top coat for the sake of fast drying and shininess, it does nothing for chippage.  If anything it creates a thick shield for the polish and many times you can just peel it right off.  I, myself haven't found  a resolution to this issue.  I love Seche Vite as top coat, but I always know my polish is going to chip within a day or two with using it.  I use China Glaze Fast Forward sometimes, and its very similar to Seche Vite in that it dries fast, is shiny, and creates that shield, but usually doesn't chip as fast.  I think also, certain polishes in combo with Seche Vite, Fast Forward, or any other top coat are just prone to chipping no matter what.  I've also used Orly Glosser and Orly Sec n' Dry which are okay, but I prefer Seche Vite and Fast Forward as far as the finish goes.


----------



## michieme (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_YouTube - Make Your Manicure Last Longer Trick_

 
Toor funny I just watched this one this morning!


----------

